# Best Java dev tools for Panther?



## Kinniken (Nov 11, 2003)

Hi, I'm new to java programming and I need to develop small graphic programs for University. Right now I'm using the command-line Javac compiler, but I'm wondering what graphic RDE are available for Java on the mac, and which one I should pick if there are several.

TIA,

Kinniken


----------



## tree (Nov 11, 2003)

jjEdit ?


----------



## jarinteractive (Nov 11, 2003)

xCode works for me.

-JARinteractive


----------



## davidbrit2 (Nov 11, 2003)

You could try looking for BlueJ. It's written in Java. I never really cared for it, but the CS department here must have some reason for clinging onto it.


----------



## Rtroiani (Nov 13, 2003)

A friend of mine turned me on to Eclipse.  I liked XTools, but after using Eclipse, I was floored.  It's also free.

The best feature is compile and run and debug all in one screen.  
I think you'll love it.
You can download it here: http://download.eclipse.org/downloads/drops/R-2.1-200303272130/index.php

Good Luck
Rick


----------



## Dominyo (Nov 15, 2003)

Xcode doesn't like Java all that much. For example, errors and warnings are only shown in the "Detailed Build Results", rather than the errors and warning group thingy of the main project window.


----------



## WDRAM (Nov 17, 2003)

Yeah, the aforementioned error bug really gets on my nerves. The indentation also seems to be off once in a while. I still use it though...


----------

